# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Shenjat e kijametit

## useid

Afërsia e ndodhjes së Kijametit



Ajetet dhe hadithet e sakta udhëzojnë në atë, se ndodhia e Kijametit nuk dihet, ndërsa paraqitja e shumicës së shenjave të Kijametit është argument se është afruar dhe se ne jemi në ditët e fundit të kësaj bote.

All-llahu s.v.t thotë:Njerëzve u është afruar koha e llogarisë së tyre, e ata të hutuar në pakujdesi nuk përgatiten fare për të.- (El ENBIJA  1). 

Njerëzit të pyesin për kijametin(katastrofën) e ti thuaj:Për atë di vetëm Allahu!E,ku mund ta dish ti,ai ndoshta është afër! (El AHZAB 63)

Kurse Neve ai na duket afër (El Mearixh 6-7) 

Momenti (i katastrofës së përgjigjthshme) është afruar, e hëna është çarë (në dysh) (El KAMER  1). 

...... dhe shumë ajete tjera që tregojnë afrimin e fundit të jetës së kësaj bote, dhe kalimit në botën tjetër ku çdo veprues gjenë veprën e tij, nëse ka vperuarë mirë do të gjejë të mirën, e nëse ka vepruar vepra të këqia do të gjejë të keqën.

I Dërguari s.a.v.s thotë  Jam dërguar une dhe kijameti si këta dy-dhe bëri me shenjë me dy gishtat57

Pejgamberi s.a.v.s thotë: Afati i juaj nga afati i popujve që kanë kaluar, është sikur koha në mes namazit të Ikindisë dhe perëndimit të diellit58

I Dërguari i Allahut [salallahu alejhi ve selem] thotë: jam Dërguar në fillimin e Kijametit( thotë Albani e transmeton Ed-Dulabijj. Në librin (El-Kuna) 1/23 dhe ibn Munedih në librin El-Marifeh 2/234/2 dhe zingjiri është i saktë (shiko më gjërësisht silsiletus-sahiha 2/467 (808)). Transmeton ibn Umeri r.a dhe thotë : ishim ulur me Pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ve selem] ndërsa dielli kishte rënë mbi kodrën Kuajkiam (kodër në anën jugore të Mekkes për 12 mila) pas namazit të Ikindisë, Pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ve selem] tha:  Jeta e juaj në krahasim me jetën e atyre që kanë kaluar është sikurse ajo që ka mbetur nga dita dhe ajo që ka kaluar - (Transmeton Ahmedi në Musnedin e tij (8/176) Ahmed Shakiri thotë: zingjiri është i saktë).

Kjo tregon se ajo që ka mbetur në krahasim me atë që ka kaluar është shum pak, mirëpo koha që ka kaluar nuk e din askush përveç All-llahut s.v.t. dhe nuk është transmetuar nga i mbrojturi (i Dërguari)

57 Sahihul Buhari,Kitabu rekaik,babu kavlin nebijji : buithtu ena we saatu kehatejni,nga sehli r.a (11/347 meal fet-h). 
58 Sahihul Buhari,Kitabu Ehadithil enbijai,babu ma dhukire an beni israil (6/495-meal fet-h). 


diçka e saktë që kufizon kohën, e që ne të mbështetemi në atë,e të dihet koha që ka mbetur nga ajo që ka kaluar, mirëpo dihet se është shum pak në krahasim me atë që ka kaluar.59 Nuk ekzistonë fjalë më e pasur se fjala e të Dërguarit [salallahu alejhi ve selem], që tregon afrimin e ditës së Kijametit, ku thotë: : Jam dërguar unë dhe kijameti afër (së bashku) saqë do të më kalonte.  (Musnedi i Ahmedit 5/348, Ibnu Haxheri thotë: e transmeton Ahmedi,Taberiu dhe zingjiri i hadithit është i mirë-Fet-hul Barij 11/348).

Ky është sinjal që flet për afrimin e kijametit me shpallejn e Pejgamberit [salallahu alejhi ve selem] derisa është frikësuar i Dërguari [salallahu alejhi we selem] se do ta kaloj.

----------


## useid

KAPITULLI PARË 
Shenjat e Kijametit 

Pjesa e parë  definimi i shenjave të kijametit 

Pjesa e dytë  pjesët e shenjave të kijametit 

Pjesa e tretë  shenjat e vogëla të kijametit 

*Pjesa e parë 
Definimi i shenjave të kijametit* 
Shenjave të kijametit në gjuhën arabe i thuhet: eshratus saati. Kuptimi i fjalës-Eshartu-e që është njëjës i fjalës Eshratu-është:shenjë. 
Esaatu në kuptimin etimologjik ka për qëllim një pjesë prej pjesëve të natës ose ditës. 
Domethënja e fjalës Esaatu në kuptimin terminologjik: 
Momenti në të cilin do të ndodh kijameti quhet Esaatu,quhet me këtë emër përshkak të llogaris së shpejt që bëhet,ose përshkak që i habit njerëzit në atë çast dhe vdesin të gjitha krijesat me një thirrje.60 
Shenjat e kijametit janë ato shenja të cilat ndodhin para Kijametit dhe tregojnë afrimin e Kijametit. 
Fjala (Es-saatu)  Kijameti vjen me tre kuptime- 
Es-Saatu Esugra (Kijameti vogël)  është vdekja, kush vdes kijameti i tij ka ndodhur ngase ka hyrë në botën e Ahiretit. 

59 En nihajetu/El fitenu wel melahim (1/195). 
60 shiko-En nihajetu fi garibil hadith (2/422),lisanul arab (8/169),tertibul kamusul muhit (2/647) t[ Tahir Ahmed Errevazij. 

Es-saatul Vusta  (Kijameti i mesëm)  është vdekja e njerëzve të një shekulli, siç tranmseton Aishja r.a dhe thotë- Fshatarët kur vinin te i Dërguari i All-llahut [salallahu alejhi ve selem] e pyetnin- kur do të ndodhë Kijameti ? shikonte në më të riun nga ata dhe thoshte nëse jeton ky, para se të vjetrohet bëhet kijameti i juaj kishte për qëllim vdekjen e atyre që u fliste. ( Fet-hul Barij 11/363) 
Es-saatul Kubra  ( Kijameti i madhë)  është ringjallja e njerëzve nga varret e tyre për llogaritje dhe shpërblim. 
Në Kuran kur të përmendet fjala Es-Saatu ka për qëllim Kijametin e madh. 
All-llahu s.v.t thotë- .Njerëzit të pyesin për es-saatu (kijametin) (el Ahzab 63). 
Allahu thotë:është afruar Es-saatu(el kamer 1). don të thotë është afruar Kijameti. 
All-llahu s.v.t ka përmendur dy Kijametet në Kuranin fisnik-kijameti i madh dhe kijameti i vogël- gjenë se si janë përmendur dy Kijametet në një sure, siç është në suren 
El-Vakia 1-7 
Sëpari ka përmendur kijametin e madh, ku Allahu s.v.t. thotë:{E kur të ngjajë ndodhia (kijameti).Realiettin e asaj ndodhie nuk ka kush që do ta përgënjeshtrojë. Ajo është që rrëzon, është që ngrit (lart). (ajo ndodh) Kur toka tundet me dridhje të forta. E bëhet pluhur i shpërndarë. Dhe ju ndaheni në tri grupe.

Pastaj në fund të sures është përmendur Kijameti i vogël, dhe ajo është vdekja -

Përse pra,kur arrin shpirti në fyt, E ju në atë moment shikoni (se çpo i ngjet). E Ne jemi më afër tek ai se ju, por ju nuk e shihni (VAKIA 83:85)

Gjithashtu ka përmendur dy kijametet në suren El-Kijame. Në ajetin e parë është përmendur Kijameti i madhë Betohem në ditën e kijametit (El KIJAME:1),pastaj ka përmendur vdekjen, thotë: Jo dhe Jo! Po kur të arrijë (shpirti) në gropë të fytit (të gjoksit)(El KIJAME - 26 ) dhe ky është kijameti i vogël.

E shumë vende tjera në Kuranin fisnik ku nuk mjafton vendi që ti përmendim të gjitha. Ne në këtë rast kemi për qëllim të përmendim shenjat e Kijametit të madh, të cilat janë përmendur në Kuran dhe sunnet.61



61 shiko-Mexhmul Fetava (4/263-265)të shejhul islamit ibn Tejmijje, Fet-hul Barij (11/364),dhe tagjul urusi min xhevahiril kamus (5/390).

----------


## useid

PJESA E DYTE

Pjesët e shenjave të kijametit 

Shenajt e kijametit ndahen në dy pjesë: 
1. shenjat e vogëla: janë shenjat që ndodhin para Kijametit për një kohë të gjatë, dhe janë prej llojit tëadaptuar, sic është ngritja e diturisë, paraqitja e xhehlit, pirja e alkoolit,garimi në ndërtim .. e të tjera, ka mundësi paraqitja ndonjë shenje nga këto e shoqëruar me shenjat e mëdha ose pas shenjave të mëdha. 
2.Shenjat e mëdha: janë ndodhi të mëdha që paraqiten me afrimin e ndodhies së Kijametit, nuk janë ndodhi të natyrshme, siç është paraqitja e dexhallit, zbritja e Isaut a.s, dalja e Jexhuxhit dhe Mexhuxhit dhe lindja e diellit nga perëndimi ( shiko Et-Tedhkireh të Kurtubiut f.624) ( Fet-hul Barij 13/485) 

Disa dijetarë kanë ndarë shenjat e kijametit në aspektin e paraqitjes në tre pjesë:62 

             1) shenjat që janë paraqitur dhe kan kaluar 
             2) shenjat që janë paraqitur dhe vazhdojnë të shtohen 
             3) dhe shenjat që ende nuk janë paraqitur deri tash 


Dy grupet e para janë nga shenajt e vogëla të Kijametit, ndërsa në pjesën e tretë marrin pjesë shenjat e mëdha dhe disa shenja të vogëla. 

62 shiko-Fet-hul Barij (13/83-84),El ishaatu fi eshratis Saati f.3 t[ autorit El berzengjij dhe Levamiul Envaril Behijjeti we sevatiul esararil etherijjeti(2/66) t[ autorit Muhamed ibn Ahmed Es sefarinij el Hanbelij.

----------


## useid

Pjesa e tretë

Shenjat e vogëla të kijametit

Shenjat e vogëla të kijametit që i kanë përmendur dijetarët janë shumë, ndërsa unë këtu kamë përmendur ato shenja që janë vërtetuar me sunnet se janë; nga shenjat e vogëla dhe kam lënë ato shenja që nuk janë të vërtetuara në sunnet -këtë e kam bërë mbrenda kufijve të diturisë sime të shkurtër- pasiqë kam bër një shikim rreth atyre haditheve dhe jamë njoftuar me fjalën e dijetarëve që ka të bëjë me saktësinë apo dobësin e atyre haditheve, ndoshta ka edhe shenja tjera të vërtetuara e që unë nuk kam lexuar për to ndonjë hadith të sakët.

Këto shenja i kam përmendur pa rradhitje, ngase nuk kam lexuar ndonjë hadith apo hadithe që tregojnë rradhitjen e tyre, ashtuqë sëpari kam përmendur shenjat për të cilat thonë dijetarët se janë paraqitur dhe kanë kaluar, pastaj kamë qenë i kujdesshëm në përmendje e shenjave tjera dhe i kamë dhënë përparësi shenjave që vet ngjarjet japin të kuptojmë përparësin e atyre shenjave, si për shembull: Paraqitja e fitneve është para ngritjes së diturisë, ngase fitnet janë paraqitur në kohën e sahabëve, mandej kam përmendur luftën kundër Romakve para çlirimit të Istambollit, sepse hadithi ka ardhë në këtë formë dhe kamë përmendur çlirimin e Istambollit para luftës me qifutët, e që do të ndodhë në kohën e Isaut a.s, pasi që çlirimi i Istambollit do të jetë para paraqitjes së degjallit, ndërsa zbritja e Isaut a.s. do të jetë pas paraqitjes së Degjallit, e kështu me radhë

Disa shenja mbeten të përmenden në fund, ngase nuk paraqiten vetëm pas shenjave të mëdha, siç janë rrënimi i Qabes nga dora e Habeshve dhe paraqitja e erës që do ti merrë shpirtërat e besimtarëve.

Ajo që duhet të dihet është: se shumë nga shenjat e kijametit fillimi i tyre është paraqitur në kohën e sahabëve dhe janë në shtim, pastaj vazhdimisht janë shtuar në disa vende por jo edhe në vendet tjera, ndërsa ajo me të cilën pason dita e Kijametit është intensifikimi i atyre, ashtuqë ngritjen së diturisë nuk i vie përballë vetëmse injoranca e plotë, por kjo nuk don të thotë: se nuk do të ekzistojë një palë që do të posedojë dituri, ngase do të jenë të të harruarë në mesin e injorantëve, me këtë krahaso shenjat tjera.1

Meriton të përmendet edhe ajo: se disa prej njerëzve, nga fjala Shenjat e kijametit nënkuptojnë se janë çështje të ndaluara, pasiqë janë prej shenjave të kijametit!

Ky rregull është i pa pranuar, ngase për ato shenja, që ka lajmëruar i Dërguari [sallallahu alejhi ve selem] se janë nga shenjat e kijametit, nuk don të thotë; se janë të ndaluara ose të urrejtura.

Garimi i barinjëve në ndërtimin e pallatëve, shtimi i pasurisë dhe pesëdhjet gra që do të kenë një kujdestar, nuk don të thotë se janë edhe të ndaluara, por janë shenja të kijametit dhe në këto shenja nuk kushtëzohet diç e tillë. Prandaj mundet të jenë nga të mirat, të këqiat, të lejuarat, të ndaluarat, të obliguarat dhe nga të tjerat, e që Allahu e din më së miri.



1 shiko:fet-hul barij ((13/16)), më vonë do të vijë shpjegim në detaje kur të flasim për ngritjen e diturisë dhe paraqitjes së injorancës.

Tani do të fillojmë me shenjat e vogëla të kijametit:

----------


## useid

Dërgimi i Pejgamberit [salallahu alejhi ve selem]

 I Dërguari i Allahut [salallahu alejhi ve selem] na ka lajmëruar se dërgimi i tij është lajmërim për afrimin e kijametit dhe se ai është Pejgamber para kijametit, në hadithin që e transmeton Sehli nga i Dërguari [salallahu alejhi ve selem]: Jamë dërguar para kijametit sikur këta dy, dhe bëri shenjë me dy gishtat (gishtin tregues dhe të mesëm).1

Transmeton Enesi r.a se i Dërguari i Allahut [salallahu alejhi ve selem] ka thënë- Jamë dërguar para kijametit sikur këta dy, dhe bashkoi gishtin tregues me gishtin e mesëm.2

Transmeton Kajs ibn Ebu Hazim nga Ebi Xhubejrete se i Dërguari i Allahut [salallahu alejhi ve selem] ka thënë- Jamë dërguar në fillim (të shenjave) të kijametit3.

Prandaj shenja e parë e kijametit është dërgimi i të zgjedhurit (Muhamedit salallahu alejhi ve selem) ai është Pejgamberi i fundit, nuk vjen pas Tij Pejgamber tjetër, por e pason me rradhë kijameti sikur që vie me rradhë gishti i mesëm pas gishtit tregues dhe nuk ka gishtë tjetër në mes tyre, apo siç ia kalon njëri gishtë tjetrit.4

Aludon në këtë transmetimi i Tirmidhiut- Jamë dërguar unë dhe kijameti si këto dy (në transmetimin e Ebu Davudit thotë- Bëri shenjë me gishtin tregues dhe të mesëm)- për sa ja kalon njëri gishtë tjetrit.5

Në transmetimin e Muslimit thotë Shubetu: kam dëgjuar Kataden duke thënë sikur që ia kalon njëri(gishtë) tjetrit, nuk e di, e ka përcjellur nga Enesi apo është fjalë e Katadës6.

Thotë Kurtubiu: Shenja e parë nga shenjat e kijametit është Pejgamberi, ngase është pejgamber i kohës së fundit dhe është dërguar, ndërsa mes atij dhe kijametit nuk ka pejgamber tjetër.7

Allahu s.v.t thotë-{ Muhamedi nuk ka qenë babai i asnjërit prej burrave tuaj por ai ishte i dërguari i Allahut dhe vulë e të gjithë pejgamberëve, e Allahu është i dijshëm për çdo send}.

1 sahihul buhari, kitabu rekaik, babu kavlin nebiji:buithtu ena ve saatu ke hatejni, (11/347-fet-h). 
2 sahihu muslim, kitabul fiten ve eshratus saaati, babu kurbu saaati (18/89-90-sherh imam Nevevij). 
3 transmetoi Dulabij në ((El-Kuna))(1/23) dhe ibnu munedih në ((el-marifeh)) (2/234/2). 
4 shiko: ((et-tedhkireh)) f.625-626, fet-hul barij 11/439 dhe tuhfetul ehvedhij sherhu tirmidhij 6/460. 
5 xhamiu tirmidhij, dhe hadithi është i mirë. 
6 sahihu muslim, kitabul fiten ve eshratus saati, babu: kurbus saati ((18/89-sherh Nevevij)) 
7 shih-Et-tedhkiretu fi ehvalil mevta f.626.

----------


## useid

Vdekja e Pejgamberit [salallahu alejhi ve selem

Nga shenjat e kijametit është vdekja e Pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ve selem] siç qëndron në hadithin që e transmeton Avf ibn Malik r.a se i Dërguari [salallahu alejhi ve selem] ka thënë: Numëro gjashtë ndodhi që do të ndodhin para kijametit::Vdekja ime.(hadithi vazhdon1) 

Vdekja e Pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ve selem] ishte prej fatkeqësive më të mëdha që kanë rënë mbi muslimanët. 

Në sytë e sahabëve bota ishte errësuar kur vdiq i Dërguari i Allahut [salallahu alejhi ve selem]. 

Thotë Enes ibn Malik r.a - Në ditën kur hyri i Dërguari i Allahut [salallahu alejhi ve selem] në Medine, hyrja e tij e shëndriti çdo gjë, e kur ndodhi dita në të cilën vdiq ai, nga vdekja e tij u errësua çdo gjë, nuk i largonim duart dot nga i Dërguari i Allahut [salallahu alejhi ve selem] -gjersa ishim në varrimin e tij- derisa ia mohonim këtë zemrave tona2. 

Thotë ibn Haxheri- Enes ibn Maliku r.a. ka për qëllim se jeta kishte ndyshuar nga ajo që e kishin përjetuar në kohën e Tij (të Dërguarit [salallahu alejhi ve selem]), nga lidhja që ishte mes tyre, pastërtia e zemrave, butësia dhe mësimet e edukatën që ua afronte i Dërguari i Allahut [salallahu alejhi ve selem]3. 

Me vdekjen e tij u ndal shpallja nga qielli, siç qëndron në pëgjigjen e Umu Ejmen dhënë Ebu Bekrit dhe Umerit r.a, kur ata dy e vizituan në shtëpi pas vdekjes së të Dërguarit [salallahu alejhi ve selem]. 

Erdhi Ebu Bekri r.a. dhe Umeri r.a tek ajo në vizitë, ndërsa ajo filloi të qaj, i thanë çfarë të shtyu të qash? Ajo që është te Allahu është më e mirë për të Dërguarin [salallahu alejhi ve selem]. 

Umu Ejmen u përgjigjë: Nuk qaj pse nuk e di, se ajo që është te Allahu është më e mirë për të Dërguarin [salallahu alejhi ve selem], por, qaj ngase vahji (shpallja) është ndërprerë nga qielli, me këto fjalë i shtyu edhe ata dy të qajn, bashkë me te4. 

Pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ve selem] ka vdekur ashtu siç vdesin njerëzit tjerë, ngase Allahu s.v.t këtë botë e ka bërë, botë kaluese për në botën tjetër të përjetshme, ashtuqë askujt në këtë botë nuk ia ka caktuar të mbetë përgjithmon. 

Allahu s.v.t thotë-{Ne, asnjë njeri para teje (Muhamed) nuk i dhamë jetë të përhershme, e nëse ti vdes, a mos do të mbesin ata përgjithmon? Çdo krijesë do të shijojë vdekjen, e Ne, në shenjë sprove ju sprovojmë me vështirësi e kënaqësi, dhe ju ktheheni te Ne}. 



1 shih-sahihul buhari-Fet-h (6/277) 
2 shih-xhamiu Tirmidhij, ebvabul menakib, (10/87-88 me shpjegim Tuhfetul Ehvedhij). Thotë: shjeh shujab El-Arnauti në sherhu sunneh zingjiri është i saktë. 
3 shih-Fet-hul Barij (8/149) 
4 shih-sahih muslim, kitab fadailu sahabeh-babu fadailu Umu Ejmen (16/9-10- sherh imam Nevevi) 
Ky ajet dhe ajete tjera e bëjnë të qartë se çdo person do ta shijojë vdekjen edhe sikur të jetë zotëriu i krijesave dhe Imami (prijësi) i të dëvotshmëve, Muhamedi [salallahu alejhi ve selem]. 

Vdekja e Tij ishte, siç thotë; Kurtubiu gjëja e parë që bastisi Islamin, pastaj vdekja e Umeri r.a. 

Me vdekjen e Pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ve selem] ndërpritet vahji, vdes pejgamberllëku, ndërsa sherri i parë që është paraqitur ka qenë dalja e arabëve nga feja dhe gjëra tjera, andaj vdekja e Pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ve selem] ishe shkëputja e parë e hajrit dhe pakësimi i parë i tij. 

Ebu Bekri r.a thoshte: Do të ndodhin, ndodhi padyshim pas vdekjes së Tij, gjoksat dhe brinjët do të zihen me to. 

Ndërsa Safijjetu bintu Abdil Mutalib r.a thoshte: 

Për Zotin nuk e qaj Pejgamberin [salallahu alejhi ve selem] për mungesën e tij, por ajo që i frikësohem, vrasjeve që do të vinë pas Tij.1

----------


## useid

Clirimi i Mesxhidul Aksas 
Nga shenjat e kijametit është çlirimi i Mesxhidul Aksas, sikur që është lajmëruar në hadithin që e transmeton Avf ibn Malik r.a se i Dërguari i Allahut [salallahu alejhi ve selem] ka thënë: Numëro gjashtë ndodhi që do të ndodhin para kijametit(dhe ka përmendur)...çlirimin e Mesxhidul Aksas. 

Në kohën e Umer ibn Hatabit u plotësua çlirimi i Mesxhidul Aksas në vitin gjashtëmbëdhjet hixhrij, siç thonë historianët musliman. 

Shkoi Umeri r.a bëri marëveshje me banorët e saj, e çliroj dhe e pastroj nga Çifutët dhe të Krishterët, e ndërtoj një xhami në anën e kibles të Mesxhidul Aksas2. 

Transmeton Imam Ahmedi me zingjirë nga Ubejd ibn Adem thotë: Kam dëgjuar Umer ibn Hatabin duke i thënë Kabul Ehbarit3, ku mendon të falem? E ai tha: Nëse e merr mendimin tim, falesh pas rrasës ashtuqë gjithë Kudësin do ta kesh para vete. Umeri r.a tha: Jo o biri i qifutes, 



1 shih- Et-Tedhkireh të Kurtubiut f.(629-630). 
2 shih- El-bidaje ve Nihajeh (7/55-57). 
3 Është Kab ibn Matia El-Humejrij nga dijetarët dhe nga dijetaët e pasuesve të librit, e ka pranuar islamin në kohën e Ebu Bekrit r.a, ndërsa në kohën e Umerit r.a. ka shkuar në medine pastaj ka jetuar në sham dhe ka vdekur në kohën e hilafetit të Uthmanit r.a. pasiqë i ka kaluar njëqindvite. 
Shih: Tekribu tehdhib(2/135), Tehdhibu Tehdhib(8/438-440), Tedhkiretul Hufadh (1/52). 


Do të falem aty ku është falë i Dërguari i Allahut [salallahu alejhi ve selem] dhe shkoi në anën e Kibles dhe atje u falë, pastaj erdhi e shtrojë rrobën e mbllodhi bërllokun në rrobën e tij dhe kështu vepruan njerëzit tjerë.1

----------


## useid

Kolera në Amvas 
Është përmendur në hadithin Avf ibn Malik se i Dërguari [salallahu alejhi ve selem] ka thënë: Numëro gjashtë ndodhi që do të ndodhin para kijametit.(dhe ka përmendur)pastaj vdekje e madhe dhe do të merr nga ju sikur murtaja e deleve.(transmeton Buhariu) 

Ibn Haxheri thotë:Kjo shenjë është paraqitur me sëmundjen e kolerës në Amvas në kohën e hilafetit të Omerit r.a dhe ka ndodhur pas çlirimit të Mesxhidul Aksas2. 

Në vitin tetëmbëdhjet të hixhretit siç është e njohur te shumica3, ka ndodhur sëmundja e kolerës në qytetin Amvas e pastaj është përhapur në tokën e Shamit, nga kjo sëmundje kanë vdekur shumë nga sahabët dhe nga të tjerët, thuhet se numri i atyre që kanë vdekur nga kjo sëmundje ka qenë njëzetmijë musliman, ndërsa nga njerëzit e njohur që ka vdekur nga kjo sëmundje ka qenë Ebu Ubejdete Amir ibn Xherrah, i besuari i këtij ummeti Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të4. 



1 shih- Musnedul Imam Ahmed (1/268-269) me klasifikim të hadithve nga Ahmed Shakir thotë: hadithi është i mirë. 
2 shih- Fet-hul Barij (6/278). 
3 shih- El-bidaje ve nihaje (7/90) 
4 shih- Muxhemul Buldan (4/157-158) dhe El-bidaje ve Nihaje (7/94).

----------


## useid

Shtimi i pasuris dhe mosnevoja për lëmoshë 

Transmeton Ebu Hurejre r.a se i Dërguari i Allahut [salallahu alejhi v 

e selem] ka thënë: Nuk bëhet kijameti derisa të shtohet pasuria te ju, ashtuqë tepron derisa e mundon të pasurin se kush do ta pranoj sadakan (Lëmoshën) e tij, e thërritet njeriu te i pasuri, e thotë nuk kam nevojë për pasuri.1 

Transmeton Ebu Musa r.a se i Dërguari i Allahut [salallahu alejhi ve selem] ka thënë: Do tu vijë njerëzve një kohë, ku njeriu do të kërkojë ta jep sadakan nga ari, e pastaj nuk do të gjejë dikë që do ta pranojë2. 

Ka lajmëruar i Dërguari i Allahut [salallahu alejhi ve selem] se Allahu s.v.t do ti jep (mirësi) këtij ummeti, do tia hapë thesarët e tokës dhe sundimi i këtij ummeti do të shtrihet në lindje dhe perëndim, siç qëndron në hadithin që e transmeton Theubani r.a se i Dërguari i Allahut [salallahu alejhi ve selem] ka thënë: Allahu ma mblodhi tokën dhe ma afroj, e pashë lindjen dhe perëndimin e saj, padyshim sundimi i ummetit tim do të arrijë në gjithë atë që më është afruar dhe më janë dhuruar dy pasurit e kuqeja (ari) dhe e bardha (argjendi)3. 

Gjithashtu i Dërguari i Allahut [salallahu alejhi ve selem] thotë: Më janë dhuruar çelsat e depove të tokës ose çelsat e tokës4. 

Thotë Adijj ibn Hatim r.a - Duke qenë te i Dërguari [salallahu alejhi ve selem] erdhi një njeri dhe u ankua nga varfëria, pastaj erdhi një tjetër dhe u ankua nga plaqkitjet në rrugë, mandej i Dërguari [salallahu alejhi ve selem] më tha: O Adijj a e ke parë El-Hirete? Thashë: Nuk e kam parë, por kam dëgjuar për të. Tha i Dërguari i Allahut [salallahu alejhi ve selem]:Nëse jeton gjatë do të shohish gruan që do të vijë nga El-Hiretu në Qabe për të bërë tavafin dhe nuk do të ketë frikë përveç nga Allahu s.v.t. 

Thashë në vete, e ku do të jenë plaqkitësit e rrugëve nga Tajji (fis i cili ka jetuar në mes Irakut dhe Hixhazit dhe kanë plaqkitur atë që ka kaluar nga vendi i tyre, prej këtij fisi ishte Adij ibn Hatim andaj u habit se si do të kaloj gruaja në tokën e tyre dhe nuk do të ketë frikë)të cilët kanë ndezë vendet (bëjnë shkatrrime në tokë)?!! 

Tha:Nëse jeton gjatë do të fitohen pasurit e Kisras. 

E pyeta-Kisras birit të Hermuzit? U përgjigj:Po, Kisras birit të Hermuzit, dhe nëse jeton gjatë do të shohish të pasurin që do të delë me dorën e mbushur plot ari ose argjend, kërkon kush do ta pranojë dhe nuk do të gjejë dikë që do ta pranojë nga ai.. 



1 shih:sahihul Buhari, Kitabul Fiteni (13/81-82 meal Fet-h), sahihu Muslim, Kitabu Zekat, babu kulu nevi minel marufi sadekah (7/97 mea sherh Nevevij). 
2 shih: sahihu Muslim, Kitabu zekati, babu kulu nevi minel maarufi sadekah (7/97 mea sherh Nevevij). 
3 Sahih Muslim, kitabul fiteni ve eshratus saati (18/13 mea sherh Nevevij). 
4 shih: sahihu muslim, kitabul fedail, babu havdi nebijjina ve sifetuhu (15/57-mea sherh Nevevij). 
Thotë Adijj: Kam parë gruan se si udhëton prej El-Hiretu në Qabe bën tavaf nuk frikësohet nga askush përveç Allahut s.v.t, dhe isha prej atyre që i kanë hapur pasurit e Kisras, e nëse jetoni do të shihni atë që ka lajmëruar i Dërguari [salallahu alejhi ve selem], se si njeriu do të dalë me dorën e tij të mbushur (ari ose argjendë)1. 

Shumë nga paralajmërimet e të Vërtetit [salallahu alejhi ve selem] janë realizuar, ashtuqë në kohën e Sahabëve u shtua pasuria përshkak çlirimeve që ndodhnin, e ndanin pasurin e Persianëve dhe Romakëve, pastaj pasuria tepronte në kohën e Umer ibn Abdulazizit, derisa njeriu donte të jepte sadaka mirëpo nuk gjente dikë që to ta pranojë. 

Gjithashtu pasuria do të shtohet në kohën e fundit (para Kijametit), derisa njeriu do ti afroj dikujt pasuri e ai do të pëgjigjet:nuk kamë nevoj për të. 

Kjo është shenjë-e që Allahu e din më së miri- për atë që do të ndodhë në kohën e Mehdiut dhe të Isaut a.s.2 nga pasuria e madhe dhe bereqetet e thesarët që do ti nxjerrë toka. 

Në hadithin që e transmeton Ebu Hurejra r.a se i Dërguari i Allahut [salallahu alejhi ve selem] ka thënë: Do të nxjerrë toka nga mbrendësia e saj diçka të ngjajshme me shtyllat, nga ari dhe argjendi, vie Vrasësi dhe thotë: për këtë kam mbytur, vjenë ai shkëputësi dhe thotë: për këtë i ka shkëputur mardhëniet me të afërmit, vjenë vjedhësi thotë: për këtë kam këputur dorën time, pastaj e lënë dhe nuk marrin asgjë nga ajo3. 

Ibn Haxheri thotë: Ndoshta mos nevoja për pasuri dhe lërja e tyre pasurin, në kohën kur të paraqitet zjarri do të jetë sepse janë të zënur me tubimin, andaj askush nuk shikon në pasuri, por mundohet çdonjëri të lehtësohet (lirohet-mos të ngarkohet). 

Atë që e ka thënë Ibn Haxheri se mosnevoja e njerëzve për pasuri dhe lërja e tyre pasurin do të jetë sepse, janë të zënur me tubimin, nuk don të thotë se nuk mundë të ketë edhe shkak tjetër, siç është pasuria e madhe që do të ndodhë në kohën e Mehdiut dhe Isaut a.s, ashtuqë mosnevoja për pasuri do të ndodhë në dy kohë- edhe nëse janë të largëta-për dy shkaqe të ndryshme, e Allahu e din me se miri. 

1 shih-sahihul Buhari, kitabul menakib, babu alamatin nubuveti fil islam (6/610-611-meal fet-h). 
2 shih- (Fet-hul barij-13/87-88) 
3 shih- Sahihu Muslim, kitabu Zekati, babu kulu nevin minel marufi sadekah (15/98-mea sherh imam Nevevij), shih: Fet-hul Barij (13/88).  


.

----------


## useid

Paraqitja e El-Fiten

Fjala El-Fiten është shumës i fjalës El-Fitnetu, e që don të thotë: sprovime, pastaj kjo fjalë është përdorur në për çdo vepër të urrejtur (të keqe), ose ajo që të drejton në të siç është mëkati, kufri, mbytja, djegia dhe në gjëra tjera të urrejtura.1 
i Dërguari i Allahut [salallahu alejhi ve selem] ka lajmëruar se nga shenjat e kijametit është paraqitja e fitneve të mëdha ku do të pështjellohet e vërteta me të kotën, e trondisin besimin, derisa njeriu gdhihet besimtarë ndërsa në mbrëmje është jobesimtarë, ose në mbrëmje është besimtarë ndërsa gdhihet jobesimtarë. 
Çdo herë që të paraqitet një fitne thotë besimtari: Kjo është shkatërrimi im, pastaj kalon dhe parqitet tjetra dhe besimtari thotë: Kjo, kjo (është shkatrrimi im) dhe kështu vazhdojnë të paraqiten fitnet te njerëzit derisa të bëhet kijameti. 
Në hadithin që e transmeton Ebu Musa El-Esharijj se i Dërguari i Allahut [salallahu alejhi ve selem] ka thënë: Para kijametit do të paraqiten fitnet sikur nata e errët, gdhihet njeriu besimtar ndërsa në mbrëmje bëhet jobesimtar, ose në mbrëmje është besimtar ndërsa gdhihet jobesimtar, ai që nuk përzihet është më i mirë se ai që fillon, ai i cili e fillon është më i mirë se ai që e vazhdon (ecë), ai që ecë është më i mirë se ai që ngutet në atë, andaj theni harqet e juaja, këputni litarët, dhe goditni gurët me shpatat tuaja, e nëse hynë te dikush nga ju, le të jetë si biri më i mirë nga dy bijtë e Ademit a.s. (transmeton Imam Ahmedi, Ebu Davudi, ibn Mexheh dhe Hakimi në Mustedrekin e tij)2. 
Transmeton Muslimi nga Ebi Hurejre se i Dërguari i Allahut [salallahu alejhi ve selem] ka thënë: Nxitoni në vepra të mira para se të paraqiten fitnet sikur nata e errët gdhihet njeriu besimtarë, ndërsa në mbrëmje bëhet jobesimtar, ose në mbrëmje është besimtar e gdhihet jobesimtar, e shet fenë e tij për diç (një kënaqësi) të kësaj bote3. 

1 shih ((lisanul Arab)) (13/317-321) En-Nihaje (3/410-411) dhe fet-hul bari (13/3). 
2 (musnedul Imam Ahmed) 4/408 bi hamisheti muntehab kenzul umal, Sunen Ebi Davud (11/337 mea Avnil meabud), (sunen ibn maxheh 2/1310) dhe në (Mustedrekul Hakim 4/440) dhe thotë: Hadithi ka zingjirë të sakët dhe nuk e kan nxjerrur Buhariu dhe Muslimi, ndërsa Edh-Dhehebiju ka heshtur në këtë hadith). Hadithin e ka saktësuarë Alabanij. Shih ((sahihul xhami es-sagir 2/193). 
3 shih:sahihu muslim-kitabul iman babul hath alal mubadereti bil eamal kable tedhahuril fiteni (2/133-mea sherh En-Nevevi). 

Nga Umu Selemete r.a, bashkëshortja e të Dërguarit [salallahu alejhi ve selem] ka thënë: U zgjua i Dërguari një natë i frikësuar dhe tha: Subhanallah (Allahu është pa të meta), çfarë pasuri ka zbritur Allahu? Cfarë sprovime ka zbritur Allahu? Kush i zgjon gratë e dhomave (kishte për qëllim gratë e tij) që të falen? Ndoshta ndonjë e mbuluar në këtë botë do të jetë e zhveshur në botën tjetër.(transmeton Buhariu)1 
Nga Abdulla ibn Amri ibn Asi Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të thotë: Thirri, thirrësi i të Dërguarit të Allahut [salallahu alejhi ve selem], Es-salatu xhamiatu, e ne u mblodhëm te i Dërguari i Allahut [salallahu alejhi ve selem] e ai tha: Nuk ka pasur pejgamber para mua vetëmse ka qenë obligimi i tij të drejtojë popullin e tij në të mirat që i ka ditur, dhe ti (ndaloj) nga të këqiat që i ka ditur, ndërsa falja e ummetit tuaj është bërë në fillimin e tij, ndërsa do ta godet fundin e këtij ummeti sprovime dhe gjëra që do ti mohoni, do të vinë fitnet, njëra tjetrën e lehtësojnë (kur të vijë fitneja e dytë të bën ta ndiesh fitnen e kaluarë të lehtë). 
Vinë fitnet thotë besimtari-Kjo kjo.kush dëshiron të shpëtoj nga zjarri dhe të hyjë në xhennet, le ti vijë vdekja duke besuar Allahun dhe ditën e fundit2. (transmeton Muslimi) 
Hadithet që flasin për paraqitjen e fitneve janë shumë, për të cilat ka lajmëruar Pejgamberi ummetin e tij, dhe i ka urdhëruar që të kërkojë nga Allahu që ti mbrojë nga ato, gjithashtu ka lajmëruar se fundin e këtij ummeti do ta godasin sprovime dhe fitne të mëdha, nuk ka mbrotje nga ato përveç besimi në Allahun dhe ditën e fundit, të mbrojturit me bashkësin e muslimanëve-dhe ata janë Ehlu-sunneti (pasuesit e sunnetit)-edhe nëse janë pakic- të largohen nga fitnet dhe të kërkojnë mbrojtje nga Allahu prej fitneve siç ka thënë Pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ve selem]: Kërkoni nga Allahu mbrojtje nga fitnet që shihen dhe nga fitnet që nuk shihen3. (transmeton Muslimi nga Zejd ibn Xhabir r.a) 

1shih- sahihul buhari-kitabul fiten . 
2 shi- sahihu muslim -kitabul imareti- babu vuxhubil vefai bibejatil halifetil eveli felevel (12/232-233-mea sherh Nevevij) 
3 sahihu muslim kitabul xhenneti ve sifetu neimiha ve ehliha-babu ardu mekadil mejjiti alejhi ve ithbatu adhabil kabri ve teavudh minhu (17/203 mea sherh) Nevevij).

----------


## useid

Paraqitja e fitneve nga lindja



Shumica e fitneve që janë paraqitur te muslimanët kanë lindur në lindje, atje ku del briri i shejtanit, ashtu siç ka lajmëruar Pejgamberi i mëshirës [salallahu alejhi ve selem].

Transmeton ibn Umer r.a se e ka dëgjuar të Dërguarin e Allahut [salallahu alejhi ve selem] duke thënë i kthyer në anën e lindjes: Vërtet fitneja është atje, fitneja është atje, ku del briri i shejtanit. (transmeton Buhariu dhe Muslimi), ndërsa në transmetimin e Muslimit (koka e kufrit është atje, ku lindë briri i shejtanit)-ka për qëllim lindjen.1

Transmeton ibn Abasi r.a se Pejgamberi [salallahu alejhi ve selem] ka bërë lutje: O Zot na beko në sain dhe muddin tonë (mjete matëse), bekoe Shamin dhe Jemenin tonë. Një njeri nga njerëzit: tha: O Pejgamber i Zotit! Edhe në Irakun tonë tha: Atje është briri i shejtanit, lindin fitnet dhe mosbereqeti është në lindje2.

Ibn Haxheri thotë: Fitneja e parë burimin e kishte në lindje, e që ishte shkak për përqarjen e muslimanëve, këtë e dëshiroi shejtani, dhe e gëzoi atë, poashtu bidatet kanë lindur në atë anë3.

Në Irak u paraqitën Havarixhët, Shiat, Revafidët, Batinitë, Kaderitë, Xhehmitë, Mutezilët.

Pastaj shumë të thëna tjera që janë mosbesim kanë dalur nga ana e lindjes, në anën e Mexhusve Persian, siç janë: Zerdeshtijetu, Manevijetu, Mezdekijjetu, Hinduizmi, Budizmi, së mbrami Kadijanit dhe Behait e që nuk janë edhe të fundit, e sekte tjera shkatërruese.

Gjithashtu paraqitja e Tatarve në shekullin e shtatë hixhri ishte nga lindja, nga duart e tyre u bë shkatërrim, të këqia dhe vrasje e madhe siç është shkruar në librat e historisë.

Deri më sot lindja ishte burimi i të këqiave, bidateve, lexhendave dhe ateizmit.

Qendra e ateizmit ishte Rusia, Kina, e që të dyja janë në lindje, poashtu dalja e dexhallit dhe xhuxh-mexhuxhve do të jet nga lindja, lusim Allahun s.v.t. të na mbrojë nga fitnet që janë paraqitur dhe ato që ende nuk kanë dalë.

Në këtë rast detyrohem që të përmendi se disa fitne që kanë ndodhur janë nga shenjat e kijametit pasiqë i Dërguari [salallahu alejhi ve selem] i ka përmendur si shenja të kijametit, siç është beteja e siffinit dhe paraqitja e Havarixhëve.

Prandaj do të flasë shkurtimisht për disa fitne të mëdha të cilat kanë qenë shkak për përqarjen e muslimanëve dhe ndodhjen e të këqiave të mëdha.

1 briri i shejtanit-fuqia e shjetanit dhe pasuesit e tij, ose dielli ka bri. Dhe thuhet se shjetani e afron afron kokën e tij me diellin që ti bëhet sexhde atij kur adhuruesit e diellit e adhurojnë. (shih fet-hul bari- 13/46) 
2 transmeton taberaniu dhe transmetuesit janë të besuar. 
3 shih: Fet-hul Bari- 13/47.  
         ©Zeri i se vertetes Islame 2002 / E ndaluar kopjimi apo botimi i materialit

----------


## useid

Paraqitja e atyre që pretendojnë se janë pejgamberë 


Nga shenjat e kijametit që janë paraqitur është: dalja e gënjeshtarëve të cilët pretendonin se janë pejgamber dhe ta janë afërsisht tridhjet gënjeshtarë. 
Disa prej tyre janë paraqitur në kohën e Pejgamberit ësalallahu alejhi ve selem], në kohën e sahabëve dhe vazhdojnë të paraqiten. 
Kufizimi i numrit në hadithe nuk ka për qëllim për gjithë ata që do të dalin ngase ata janë shumë nuk mund të numërohen, mirëpo hadithet kanë për qëllim gënjeshtarët që kanë arritur fuqi, janë shtuarë pasuesit e tyre dhe janë njohur në mesn e njerëzve. 
Në dy sahihet nga Ebu Hurejra r.a. se i Dërguari [salallahu alejhi ve selem] ka thënë: Nuk bëhet Kijameti derisa të paraqiten afërsisht tridhjet mashtrues gënjeshtarë, të gjithë pretendojnë se janë të Dërguarë të Allahut. 
Transmeton Thevban r.a. se i Dërguari [salallahu alejhi ve selem] ka thënë: Nuk bëhet kijameti derisa fise të ummetit tim të mos i bashkangjiten mushrikëve, të adhurojnë idhuj. Vërtet në ummetin tim do të paraqiten tridhjetë gënjeshtarë, të gjithë do të pretendojnë se jan të dërguar, kurse unë jamë vula e Pejgamberëve dhe nuk ka Pejgamber pas mua. 
Hadithet që flasin për paraqitjen e këtyre gënjeshtarëve janë shumë, në disa transmetime thuhet se do të jenë tridhjetë siç qëndron në hadithin e Thevbanit r.a, ndërsa në disa transmetime tjera thuhet se do të jenë afër tridhjet, siç qëndron në transmetimin e Buhariut dhe Muslimit. 
Nga këto tridhjet është paraqitur, Musjeleme Kedhabi në fundin e jetës së të Dërguarit [salallahu alejhi ve selem] i cili pretendojë se është pejgamber. 
I Dërguari [salallahu alejhi ve selem] i dërgoi letër dhe e quajti Musejleme Kedhab (Musejleme Gënjeshtari). 
Numri i pasuesve të këtij u rrit, të këqiat e tyre mbi muslimanët u shtuan derisa e vranë sahabët në kohën e hilafetit të Ebu Bekrit r.a. në luftën El-Jemame të njohur. 
Gjithashtu është paraqitur Esved El-Ansi në Jemen dhe pretendoi se është pejgamber dhe sahabët e vranë para vdekjes së të Dërguarit [salallahu alejhi ve sele]. 
Është paraqitur Sexhah (emër femre) dhe ka pretenduarë se është pejgambere dhe është martuar për Musejlemen, mirëpo pas vrasjes së Musjlemes është kthyer në islam. 
Poashtu është lajmëruar si pejgamber Tulejhate ibn Huvejlid El-Esedij pastaj është penduar dhe është kthyer në islam. 
Pastaj është paraqitur Muhtar Ibn Ebi Ubejd Eth-Thekafij dhe ka shfaqur dashuri nda familjes së Pejgamberit [salalahu alejhi ve selem], ka kërkuar gjakun e Husejnit r.a. dhe janë shtuarë pasuesit e tij, andaj mbisundoi Kufen në fillim të hilafetit të Ibn Zubejrit r.a, pastaj e mashtroi shejtani dhe pretendoi se është pejgamber dhe se xhibrili i vjen me relevat. 
Ajo që përforcon se ishte nga mashtruesit është transmetimi i Ebu Davudit pas hadithit të ebu Hurejres që është në dy sahihet ku përmendë gënjeshtarët Nga Ibrahim En-Nehi se i ka thënë Ebu Ubejdete Selmanit: a sheh këtë (Muhtarin) se është prej atyre-gënjeshtarëve? 
Thotë: Ubejde tha:Ai është nga kokat e tyre. (transmeton Ebu Davud). 
Nga ata ishte edhe Harith Gënjeshtari që doli në kohën e sundimit të Abdul Melik ibn Mervanit dhe është vrarë. 
Ndërsa në kohën e dinastis abasite janë paraqitur disa njerëz. 
Kurse në kohën bashkohore është paraqitur Mirza Ahmed El-Kadijani në Indi dhe ka pretenduar se është pejgamber, se është Mehdiu që pritet dhe se Isau a.s. nuk është i gjallë në qiell..dhe pretendime tjera të kota. 
Ka pasur pasues dhe ndihmues, ndërsa shumë nga dijetarët i janë kundërvier dhe kanë shpjeguar se është njëri nga mashtruesit. 
Vazhdojnë të paraqiten këta mashtrues gënjeshtarë një pas një, derisa të paraqitet Dexhalli me një sy (njërin sy e ka të verbër) siç transmeton Ahmedi nga Semurete ibn Xhundeb r.a. se i Dërguari i Allahut [salallahu alejhi ve selem] ka thënë në fjalimin e Tij në ditën që është zënur dielli Betohem në Allahun nuk do të ndodhë kijameti derisa të dalin tridhjetë gënjeshtarë, i fundit i tyre është me një sy, gënjeshtarë. 
Nga këta gënjehtarë katër janë gra. 
Transmeton Imam Ahmedi nga Hudhejfeja r.a. se Pejgamberi ësalallahu alejhi ve selem] ka thënë: Në ummetin tim do të ketë njëzet e shtatë gënjeshtarë, mashtrues nga ata janë katër gra, kurse unë jamë vula e Pejgamberëve dhe nuk ka Pejgamber pas mua.

----------


## Klevis2000

Ketu keni nje liber 
Fundi i kohes dhe ardhja e Mehdit

http://www.harunyahya.com/mahdi01.php

kush ka mundesi ta perkthje pjese pjese

----------


## Arrnubi

Disa nga shenjat e Kijametit

	Muhamedi a.s. tregoi se çka ka ndodhur dhe çdo të ndodh, përmendi luftërat e ndodhitë tjera deri sa hynë banorët e xhennetit në xhennet dhe të xhehennemit në xhehenem. 
	Cdo ditë e ardhme është më e keqe se ajo që kalon derisa ta takojm Zotin tonë. 
	Lindja është burimi i trazirave, prej atje lind biri i shejtanit dhe koka e kufrit dhe atje është dridhje të shumta. 
	Do të ndodhin trazira të mëdha. Ai që është ulur ai është më i sigurt se ai që është në këmbë, e ai që gjenë ndonjë vend për tu fshehur, le të fshehet. 
	Trazirat që janë si pjesë e netëve të errëta, gdhinë njeriu besimtar e ngrys pa besimtar, e shef fenë e vete për një plaçkë të kësaj bote dhe ai që është i kapur për fenë është sikur ai që mban gacën e zjarrit në dorën e tij. 
	Trazirat u paraqitën zemrave, vdesin mendjet sikurse vdesin edhe trupat në kohën e fundit; shtohet dëshira edhe preokupimi, e pothuajse nuk shef as një njeri të mençur; nuk e njohin hallallin e as haramin ata që i kanë përfshirë ato trazira në kohën e fundit. 
	Trazirat e grave e mundojn të pasurin dhe e rëndojnë të varfërin, ua humin mendjen burrave, nuk ka suks një popull që emëron për udhëheqës të  tyre gruan, dhe do të shkatërrohen burrat kur t`ju nënshtrohen grave. 
	Trazirat e pasurisë, zgjerimi i kësaj bote (paraqitja e pasurisë së saj së saj) dhe garimi për të, hapja e thesareve, nënshtrimi i njerzve njëri-tjetrit dhe shkatrimi i tyre me dinarin e derhemin, ngritja e shtëpive dhe zbukurimi i tyre. 
	Paraqitja e dy lloj njerzve: Të parët mbajnë në duart e tyrë të ngjajshëm me bishtin e lopës dhe i rrahin njerzit, dhe të tjerët janë gra të mbuluara por në të njëjtën kohë edhe zbuluara (Sepse veshin rroba të ngushta dhe të tejdukshme), kokat e tyre i ngjajn kurrizit të deveve. 
	Afër Kijametit shtohet homoseksualizmi, kurvëria, alkooli, femrat, paksohen burrat, kryhen vepra amorale në rrugë dhe vizitohen njerëzit që të bëjnë imoralitet. 
	Në kohën e fundit nuk turpërohet njeriu nga kurvëria dhe ajo bëhet haptas në rrugë siç veprojnë gomarët. 
	Në kohën e fundit nuk respektohet nëna, internohet babai, nuk respektohet gruaja, shkëputen mardhëniet farefisnore. 
	Para Kijametit shtohen vdekjet e rastit (pika në zemër), dridhjet e tokës, marrja e mendjes, afrohet koha (për shkak të shpikjeve të mjeteve transportuese), ngrihet dituria (ka për qëllim diturin e pastër fetare), xhamitë bëhen vende parakaluese (kalojn afër tyre njerzit e nuk hynë të falen në to). 
	Paksimi i të mirave dhe shtimi i të kqijave, Islami bëhet si i huaj (garib) dhe ai përkufizohet në Mekke dhe në Medinë. 
	Njerzit falen, agjërojnë, kryejnë Haxhxhin, por ata nuk janë muslimanë, e lënë Sunnetin (rrugën e Muhammedit a.s.) pak nga pak, dhe do të falen njerëz që nuk kanë aspak moral dhe vepra të mira. 
	Do të shkëputen nyjet e Islamit gradualisht, xhamitë e tyre të ndërtuara e të zbukuruara, por të prishura nga udhëzimi; dijetarët e asaj kohe janë më të këqijtë në atë nënqiell; nyja e parë e Islamit që shkëputet është FRIKA (ndaj Allahut xh.sh.) e thuajse nuk sheh asnjë njeri që i friksohet Atij; e quajn veten muslimanë, kurse ata janë shumë larg Islamit. 
	Do të vijnë trazira të shurdhëta, të verbëta dhe memece që do ti shkatrojnë arabët dhe persianët, të vrarët e tyre jan në zjarr. 
	Në Basra të Irakut ndodhin shafitje të Tokës, gjuajtje (nga qelli), dridhje dhe deformime të njerëzve në majmuna e derra dhe u dalin banorëve të Irakut dhe të Kufes nga tokat e tyre. 
	Lumi Eufrat zbulon një kodër me ar dhe zbulohen minerale afër Hixhazit (Mekkes dhe Medines), vriten njerëzit për to. 
	Gadishulli Arrabik shëndrohet në lumenj dhe kopshte, shtohen vrasjet dhe luftërat. 
	Të folurit e shtazëve dhe e gjërave të ngurta. 
	Ai që është i lidhur për Islamin, në kohën e fundit, ka shpërblimin e 50 shokëve të Muhammedit a.s. dhe 100 shehidëve dhe ai është i ngjajshëm me atë që ka zjarrin në dorën e tij; ibadeti në kohën e trazirave dhe luftërave është si emigrimi te I dërguari a.s. (në kohën e tij). 
	Vërsulja e popujve kundër muslimanëve sikur tubohen ngrënësit rreth pjatës, humb vëllazërimi fetar, urrehen zemrat dhe nga armiku nxiret frika ndaj këtij ummeti. 
	Në kohën  e fundit shtohen luftërat, luftëtari nuk e di se për çka lufton dhe i vrari pse është i vrarë; shtohen dridhjet e Tokës dhe trazirat. 
	Nuk do të ndodhë Kijameti para se muslimanët t`i luftojnë mongolët dhe turqit si dhe përmendja e cilësive të tyre. 
	Ky ummet nuk shkatrohet nga tufani (vërshimet e ujit) dhe nuk mund t`i shkatëroje ata ndonjë armik, por ata shkatërojnë njëri-tjetrin (me luftërat e përçarjet ndërmjet veti). 
	Luftimi i çifutëve dhe fitorja e muslimanëve, thertorja  (luftë e madhe); çlirimi i konstantinopojës dhe dalja e Dexhxhallit ndodhin brenda shtatë muajve. 
	Në kohën e fundit lajmërohen disa të rinjë që lexojnë Kur`anin, dalin nga feja si shtiza nga harku; në vrasjen e tyre ka shperblim të madh; humbet Islami saqë nuk dihet se çka është namazi, agjërimi, zegjati etj,; saqë njeriu fyhet për shkak të namazit të tij siç fyhet lavirja. 
	Lindja e dallimeve, e lidhjeve dhe animeve si dhe e oportunizmit;  trazira e zezë dhe shkelja e marveshjeve. 
	Do të zhvillohen lufëtra të mëdha e tmerruese të cilat nuk do të lënë asgjë përpara; derdhet gjaku dhe grabitet pasuria dhe familja, nuk kanë ku të hikin njerzit nga ato, emrat e tyre dhe numri i tyre. 
	Paraqitja e udhëheqësve ateistë dhe devijues, zemrat largohen nga ata dhe rrëqethen lëkurët nga mizoria e shfrenimi i tyre. 
	Paraqitja e risive në fe dhe e sekteve të shumta të cilat ndjekin epshet dhe devijimet e tyre; do të vijnë njerëz që nuk turpërohen nga Allahu, zemrat e tyre janë të huaja dhe gjuhët e tyre janë gjuhët e arabëve. 
	Ummeti Islam do të ndjek rrugën e popujve të mëparshëm, nëse ata hynë në vrimën e hardhucës këta do t`i pasojn; emitimi i tyre në veshje e ushqim dhe urrejtja e fesë. 
	Shkuarja e dijetarëve gjykimi i injorantëve, lejimi i haramit e ndalimi i hallallit, pirja e alkoolit, paraqitja e kurvërisë dhe rrënimi i Islamit. 
	Në krye të çdo 100 vjetëve Allahu dërgon reformator që përmirëson gjendjen fetare dhe e reformon atë dhe ummeti i Muhammedit a.s. nuk bashkohet në devijim. Një grup i muslimanëve janë deri në fund në të drejtë, ata janë në Sham rreth Mesxhid El-Aksas. 
	Mosrespektimi i  vlerave dhe i pikpamjeve fetare, si dhe i ritualeve fetare, ngritja e fëmijës kundër të vjetrit, bërja keq fqiut. 
	Përshëndetja vetëm e atyre që i njohim; lirimi i grave (nuk u jepet kurfarë vlere njerëzore) dhe i kuajve dhe nuk shternjtohet më deri në Ditën Kijametit. 
	Do të paraqiten në kohën e fundit njerëz që kanë trupin e njerzve e zemrat e djajve, janë ujqër që nuk kanë pikë rahmeti, derdhin gjakun e plakut, gruas e fëmijës. 
	Fiset i udhëheqin njerzit dyfytyrë të tyre; zbukurimi i xhamive dhe mihrabeve, leximi i Kur`anit vetëm për zë melodik e mos aplikimi i tij. 
	Do të vijë dita që besimtari të bëhet edhe më i nënshtruar se robëresha, lëvizë i fshehur; nuk dijnë njerzit të mirën dhe tretet zemra e besimtarit në mbrendësi nga të këqijat që sheh. 
	Islami do të egzistojë deri në fund dhe një grup i tij do të luftojë në të drejtë, nuk i pengon asgjë ata. 
	Do të rriten popuj nga ky ummet në begati; me rëndësi për ta është barku i tyre, llojet e ushqimit dhe të veshjeve, ata janë njerzit më të këqij. 
	Në kohën e fundit falen 1000 persona në xhamij, asnjë nga ata nuk është besimtar, falen, agjërojnë, bëjnë haxhxhin dhe flasin çka nuk kanë dëgjuar baballarët e tyre, rruaju nga këta mos të të devijojnë. 
	Ngritja e ndërtesave, të zhveshurit e të zbathurit bëhen të parët e njerëzve; përçarja e vëllezërve dhe djegia e Qabes. 
	Emërtimi i alkoolit me emra të ndryshëm, shtimi i homoseksualitetit dhe dhunimi i fëmijës siç dhunohet femra si dhe shtimi i fëmijëve të zinasë. 
	Nuk mbetet askush pa e shfrytëzuar kamatën; edhe ai që nuk e pranon atë nuk mbetet pa u zhytur me të; zeqati bëhet tregti dhe nuk mërzitet njeriu se nga e fiton pasurin. 
	Afrimi i kohës dhe i tregjeve, lindja e lakmisë së madhe. 
	Do të vijë koha kur nuk do të urdhërohet me të mira dhe nuk do të pengohet nga e keqja; Sunneti (i Muhammedit a.s.) llogaritet risi ndërsa risia Sunnet, degjenerohen rinia dhe femrat; pushtetin e marrin të rinjtë, të vjetrit merren me imoralitet dhe njerzit mendjelehtë merren me dituri. 
	Kur dikush bën ndonjë mëkat, thotë: Allahu është i mëshirshëm, ma falë; nuk ndjejnë knaqësi kur lexojnë Kur`an. 
	Gjëja e parë që ngrihet nga njerzit është amaneti dhe turpi, kurse e fundit është namazi; do të falen njerzit që s`kanë vlerë e moral. 
	Do të vijë koha kur njerëzit  nderohen për dituri (siç duket ka për qëllim shkollat e univerzitetet, në të cilat kalojnë të gjithë nxënësit), mësojnë jo që të punojnë me atë që mësojnë dhe nuk kanë për qëllim Zotin, por vetëm fitimin e interesin, shtohen dijetarët por nuk ka dobij nga ata. 
	Në kohën e fundit kalon njeriu pranë varrit e shpreson të jetë në të nga trazirat që ndodhin. 
	Në kohën e fundit shtohen xhamitë, por nuk gjejnë imam të falet me ta, e ata që janë, flasin atë që nuk e punojnë. 
	Do të ndodhin ngjarje shumë të mëdha, do të pyesin njerzit njëri-tjetrin: A i përmendi Muhammedi a.s. këto? Kodrat lëkunden prej vendit, devet nuk do të përdoren më për bartjen e gjërave. 
	Në kohën e fundit njerzit nuk njihen ndërmjet veti dhe vrasin njëri-tjetrin mizorisht. 
	Do të vijnë njerëz që duhen me goja e urehen me zemra, me gjuhë janë vëllezër, kurse me zemra janë armiq, dhe i frikësohen njëri-tjetrit. 
	Në kohën e fundit do të ndertohet Mekka dhe do të mbushet me banorë dhe ndërtesat e saj do t`i kalojnë kodrat e saj, edhe Medineja po ashtu. 
	Ndërtimi i Jerusalemit është shkatërimi i Medines, shkatërimi i Medines është ndodhja e thertores, ndodhja e thertores është çlirimi i Konstantinopojës dhe kështu derisa të vijë Isau a.s. 
	Një ushtri do ta sulmojë Qaben, por kur i afrohen shafiten të gjithë në Tokë, ajo ushtri është nga popuj të ndryshëm. 
	Shkaktimi i një zjarri të madh në Jemen dhe ikja e njerëzve drejt Shamit nga ai zjarr. 
	Në kohën e fundit do të paraqiten shumë gënjeshtarë, që e quajnë veten të dërguar dhe flasin gjëra të çuditshme. 
	Prej shenjave të kijametit është që mbretëritë bëjnë Haxhxhin për shëtitje, të pasurit për tregti, kurse të varfërit që ta shtrijnë dorën. 
	Në kohën e fundit do të paraqitet një yll apo planet me bisht. 
	Shtohet hidhërimi dhe njeriu nuk e di a është besimtar apo jobesimtar, lindja e zilisë, kërkimi i kësaj bote me vepra të ahiretit, fshehja e dëshmisë dhe dëshmimi i rrejshëm, përhapja e mitës dhe blerja e vendimeve dhe gjykimeve. 
	Shtimi i forcave të sigurisë (Policore), përhapja e lapsit dhe e librave, pakësimi i shiut. 
	Paraqitja e njerëzve që pretendojnë dashurinë e familjes së Muhammedit a.s. (Ehlul-Bejtit) të cilët refuzojnë Islamin dhe janë larg nga ai, siç thotë Aliu r.a.: Ata pretendojnë dashurinë tonë, kinse ndjekin rrugën tonë, kurse nuk zbatojnë urdhërat tona. 
	Do të vijnë njerëz që e teprojnë me zbukurimin e zërit gjatë leximit të Kur`anit, kurse ata nuk punojnë sipas tij dhe nuk e lexojnë atë sikurse të parët. 
	Do të vijnë njerëz që do ta refuzojnë Sunnetin, e do të thonë: Ne punojmë vetëm me atë që është  në Kur`an; ata kanë devijuar dhe të tjerët i devijojnë. 
	Ngritja e ajeteve të Kur`anit, sa që në tokë nuk do të mbetet as një ajet. 
	Romakët (me fjalën romak gjithmonë mendohet në shtetet e Perëndimit, apo vendet që i përfshinte Perandoria Romake), do të jenë më të shumtit para Kijametit. 
	Njerëz më të këqij janë ata të cilët do ta përjetojnë Kijametin. 
	Do të vijë koha kur njeriu që thotë: Allah, Allah, do të vritet, dhe do të lind një armiqësi ndërmjet Irakut dhe të huajve (joarabëve) dhe ndërmjet romakëve dhe banorëve të Shamit, pastaj lajmërohet imam Mehdiu, që është nga familja e Muhammedit a.s., e mbushë Tokën me drejtësi sikurse ishte mbushur me mizori para ardhjes së tij. 
	Para Kijametit muslimanët do ta çlirojnë Romën dhe qytetin që gjysma e tij është në ujë e gjysma në tokë. 
	Dhe paraqitja e dhjet shenjave të mëdha të Kijametit dhe ndodhive të tyre mahnitëse, siç i përshkruam më parë.

----------


## Marmara

Nje nga nga shenjat e paraqitjes se kijametit eshte paraqitja e dexhallit !
a di dikush te me tregoj se cvar pamje ka ai dexhal ? dhe cili do te jet misioni i tij ne ket bote ? une pere veten time per dexhall e konsideroj Izraelin,si do qofte le te japin sqarime me te hollsishme ata te cilet kane pak me shume njohuri nga feja Islame, Assalamu aleikum wrt wbt .

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

*Shenjat më të rëndësishme të vogla të Kijametit* 
Muslimanja_dr Shkruan "
*SHENJAT E VOGLA TË KIJAMETIT*



Në këtë artikull do të përmendim shenjat e vogla më të rëndësishme ,nuk do të japim ndonjë koment të veqantë vetëm aty ku është e patjetërsushme dhe për secilen shenjë të përmendur do të përmëndim edhe hadithin autentik më të cilin vërtetohet se këto shenja janë 100 % të vërteta .Qellimi i kësaj teme është pershkrimi i disa shenjave te vogla te Kijametit në menyrë qe njerëzit ta shohin dhe ta kuptojnë se jetojnë të kaluaren të tashmen dhe te ardhmen. Muhammedi s.a.v.s. tha: "NJERËZIT JANË NË GJUMË, KUR TE VDESIN - ZGJOHEN" 
- Lexoni më vemëndje shenjat më të rëndësishme të vogla të Kijametit, All-llahu ju shperbleft.




*1. Kur robëresha të lindë zonjën e saj* . Me këtë aludohet në pushtime të shumënumërta islame në të cilat do të këtë shumë robëresha të cilat do të lindin fëmijët e zotërinjëve të tyre, dhe të cilat, sikurse djemtë e baballarve të tyre, do të lirohen dhe nënshtrohen nënës së tyre e cila është robëreshë. Gjithashtu është e mundur që me këtë të aludohet në padëgjueshmërinë e fëmijëve ndaj prinderve, kështu që fëmija do të sillet ndaj nënës së tij sikur ndaj robëreshës. Të dyja komentime janë realizuar në jetën e përditshme . 


*2. Kur të shohësh të zbathurit, të zhveshurit dhe barinjtë duke u ngritur në pallate.* Kuptimi i hadithit "të zbathurit, te zhveshurit dhe barinjtë" ne bazë të një hadithi është pyetur Muhamedi s.a.v.s se kush janë ata? E ai tha: " Ata janë beduinet (fshataret)".Kurse "ngritja në pallate"paralajmron se njerëzit do ti ngrisin shtepitë e tyre, siq është rasti sot me ndertimin e pallateve e ndertesave te larta. 


*3. Lënia e punëve atyre të cilët nuk janë të denjë për to*. =>Hadith- Muhamedi s.a.v.s. thotë: " Kur punët i lihen atyre të cilët nuk janë të aftë për to, pritne Kijametin". 

*4. Zvoglimi i diturisë dhe përhapja e paditurisë*. =>Hadith- Muhamedi.s.a.v.s. thotë: "Para Kijametit do të përhapet padituria e do të humb dituria".


*5. Shumë vrasje*. =>Hadith- Muhamedi.s.a.v.s. thotë: " Para dyerve të Kijametit do të ndodhë El-herexhi" e pyetën shoket e qështë El-herexhi? Pejgamberi tha: "Vrasja , nuk them se ju do ti vritni politeistet, por do të vritni njëri-tjetrin". 


*6. Pirja e verës (alkoolit) dhe emërtimi i saj me emra të ndryshëm*. =>Hadith- Muhamedi s.a.v.s. thotë: "Njerëzit e umetit tim do të pijnë verë ndersa do ta quajnë me emra të ndryshëm". 


*7. Përhapja e amoralitetit (Zinasë).* 

*8. Mëshkujt do të veshin rrobe të mëndafshta.* 

*9. Konsiderimi i instrumenteve muzikore si te lejueshme*. =>Hadith- Muhamedi.s.a.v.s. thotë: "Me siguri në umetin tim do të këtë të cilët do te lejojnë zinanë, mendafshin, verën dhe instrumentet muzikore". 


*10. Huazimi i këngëtarve* 


*11. Paraqitja e paturpësisë dhe të folurit e shfrenuar.* 


*12.Ndërprerja e lidhjeve farefisnore.* 


*13. Mashtrimet dhe akuzimi i të pafajshmit.* 


*14. Dhënia e besimit mashtruesit*. =>Hadith- Muhamedi s.a.v.s. thotë: "Prej shenjave të Kijametit është paturpësia dhe te folurit e shfrenuar, ndërprerja e lidhjeve farefisnore dhe mosbesimi ndaj të besueshmit dhe besimi ndaj mashtruesit". 


*15. Paraqitja e vdekjeve të papritura të njerëzit.* => Hadith- Muhamedi s.a.v.s thotë: "Para Kijametit shtohen vdekjet e rastit ( si p.sh pika në zemër ). 


*16. Kalimi përskaj xhamie e moskryerja e namazit në to.* =>Hadith-Muhamedi.s.a.v.s. thotë: "Dhe kur të kaloni përskaj xhamive dhe kur të paraqiten vdekjet e papritura". Pritne Kijametin. 


*17. Lufta ndërmjet dy ushtrive muslimane, thirrja e të cilëve do të jetë e njëjtë.* => Koment : Kjo ka të bëjë me përleshjen e njohur ndërmjet Aliut dhe Muaviut. 


*18. Paraqitja e televizionit dhe shkurtimi i kohës* . =>Hadith- Muhamedi s.a.v.s. thotë: "Nuk do të vij Dita e Kijametit para se të hyj në qdo shtëpi një trazirë(fitne)". Shumë dijëtar e identifikuan këtë me televizionin , sepse është pothuajse e vetmja gjë qe ka hyrë në qdo shtepi dhe rreziku i tij kunder qdo vlere njerezore është i qartë , edhe pse nga ai ka dobi por sherri është shumë me i madh se sa hajri. Kjo nuk ka te bëjë me vetë televizionin , sepse ai është vetem një gjë e ngurt , por ka te bëjë me programet qe emetohen në te. Sa i perket shkurtimit të kohës - Muhamedi s.a.v.s. thotë: "Nuk do të ndodh Kijameti para se të shkurtohet koha , një vit në të do të jetë sa një muaj , një muaj sa një javë , një javë sa një orë dhe një orë sa një ndezje e zjarrit". Koment: Shkurtimin e kohës , sipas komentimit të shumë dijetarëve , ka për qellim kalimin e një largësie te madhe për një kohë te shkurt , siq ndodh në kohën tonë me shpikjen e automjeteve , aeroplaneve etj ,. Prandaj ne ketë menyrë edhe e përshkroj Muhammedi s.a.v.s.


*19. Shumë tërmete .* => Koment : Seizmologet Egjiptian pohojnë se toka ka ardhur në gjëndjen e dridhjeve të pandërprera. 


*20. Paraqitja e shumë çrregullimeve dhe përhapja e së keqes*. =>Hadith- Muhamedi.s.a.v.s. thotë: "Nuk do të vijë Kijameti derisa nuk tërhiqet dituria, përhapen tërmetet, paraqiten çrregullime dhe të shtohen vrasjet". 


*21. Bashkimi i popujve kundër muslimanëve sikur një grup i njerëzve kur tubohen rreth enës me ushqim.* => Hadith: Muhamedi s.a.v.s, thotë "Gati janë popujt tju rrethojnë ashtu siq rrethohen ngrënësit rreth pjates." Tha njeri: A pse jemi pak atë ditë? Tha: Ju atë ditë jeni shumë, por jeni sikur shkuma e detit.Do ta nxjerr All-llahu nga zemrat e armiqve tuaj frikën nga ju, dhe do fuse ne zemrat tuaja dobësinë".Tha njëri: E qështë dobësia? Pejgamberi tha: "DASHURIA PËR JETË DHE URREJTJA E VDEKJES". Në një hadith tjeter thuhet: "dhe urrejtja e luftës në rrugen e All-llahut". 


*22. Kërkimi i diturisë nga njerëzit e papjekur, të cilët nuk janë të udhëzuar mirë në shkencë.* =>Koment : Do të pyeten dhe do të japin përgjigjëje pa njohuri dhe kështu do të lakojnë nga rruga e drejtë edhe të tjerët dhe do ti çojnë në humbje. =>Hadith- Muhamedi s.a.v.s. thotë: "Një prej shenjave të Kijametit është kërkimi i diturisë nga të papjekurit". 


*23. Paraqitja e lakuriqësisë të gratë , kështu që do të mbulojnë një pjes të trupit , ndërsa pjesën tjetër do të zbulojnë, apo do të veshin rrobe të ngushta dhe të tejdukshme .* =>Koment : Keshtu që ky veprim do të jet shumë fatal për shumë njerëz pasi që si pasoj e veshjeve të tilla do të shkojnë rrugës se prostitucionit. 


*24. I marri do të zë vend të nderuar dhe do të kujdeset për punët e interesit të përgjithshëm .* =>Hadith- Muhamedi s.a.v.s. thotë: "Para Kijametit do të këtë kohë të mashtrimeve, kur do të akuzohen të besueshmit ndërsa rrenacakut do ti bëhët nder. Gjykimin do të sjellë Ruvejda." Sahabët pyeten:"Kush është Ruvejda ?" I Dërguari u përgjigj: Ai është i marri i cili sjellë vendim për punët e përgjithshme". 


*25. Selami do të jetë vetëm për të njohurin, pra selam do ti jepet vetëm atij i cili është i njohur .* => Muhamedi s.a.v.s. thotë: "Një prej parashenjave të Kijametit është që njeriu të përshëndet me selam vetëm atë të cilin e njeh". =>Koment : Dhe nuk është e preferueshme të ipet Selami më shkurtes siq jan (s.a./- Slm/- Slm Alm/- Selam.etj) të cilat këto përdoren tek muslimanet andaj Selamin jepe si Selam dhe ktheje si Selam, Selamu Alejkum / Alejkum Selam dhe asesi më shkurtesa. 


*26. Nuk do të ketë kujdes për furnizimin hallall*. =>Hadith- Muhamedi s.a.v.s. thotë: "Do të vijë koha në të cilën njeriu nuk do të këtë kujdes për mallin, nafakën të cilën e ka arritur , a është ne menyrë hallall apo jo". 


*27. Përhapja e përgjithshme e gënjeshtrës.* 


(vazhdon)

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

*28. Afërsia e çarshive (tregjeve) me çka tregohet në përhapjen e tregtisë.* =>Hadith- Muhamedi s.a.v.s. thotë: "Përhapja e gënjeshtrës, shkurtimi i kohës dhe afërsia e çarshive". 


*29.Devetë dhe shtëpit do ti shfrytëzojnë shejtanët .* =>Koment : Që do të thotë se njeriu do të ngarendë devenë të cilën do ta pasojë tjetra e cila nuk është për ti grahur e as që do ti ndihmojë atij që ka nevojë për të, dhe shejtani do ta ngarendë. Gjithashtu ,njeriu do të blejë një shtëpi jo që ka nevojë për banim dhe me vite do të jetë e zbrazur dhe shejtanët do ta banojnë.
=>Hadith- Muhamedi s.a.v.s. thotë: "Shtëpitë dhe devetë do të jenë të përgaditura për shejtanët". 


*30. Garat për ngritjen e xhamive dhe për hijeshin e tyre* .=>Hadith- Muhamedi.s.a.v.s. thotë: "Nuk do të vij Kijameti derisa njerëzit nuk garojnë në ndërtimin e xhamive". 


*31. Dëshira e madhe për të parë ëndërr Muhamedin.s.a.v.s.* =>Koment ndërsa kjo do të jetë një kohë e çrregullimeve të përgjithshme dhe largimi prej fesë.
=>Hadith- Muhamedi s.a.v.s. thotë: "Do të vijë koha kur dikush do të dëshirojë të më shohë në ëndërr më shumë se sa që e do pasurinë dhe familjen e tij". 


*32. Përhapja e mosrespektit ndaj njerëzve dhe veprimi shumë i vogël të veprave për ahiret.* 

*33. Përhapja e koprracisë*. =>Koment- Kështu që të gjithë do të jenë dorështrënguar në atë që e kanë. Pasaniku do të jëtë koprrac në pasurinë e tij, dijetari në diturin e tij , ndersa prodhuesi ne atë qe e prodhon .=> Hadith- Muhamedi s.a.v.s. thotë: "Puna do të zvogëlohet, ndërsa do të shtohet koprracia". . 


*34. Vrasja e ndërsjellë pa kurfarë shkaku* . =>Hadith- Muhamedi s.a.v.s. thotë: "Pasha Atë në dorën e të cilit është shpirti im, do të vijë koha kur vrasësi nuk do të dijë se për çka ka vrarë, ndërsa i vrari për çka është i vrarë". 


*35. Pasuria shoqërore do ti nënshtrohet grabitjes, dhe njerëzit nuk do të ngurrojnë nga plaçkitja dhe fshehja e asaj pasurie.* 


*36. Humbja e besimit.* 


*37. Pakujdesia e njerëzve ndaj dispozitave të fesë.* 


*38. Nënshtrimi i njeriut ndaj gruas së tij, ndërsa padëgjueshmëria ndaj nënës.* 

*39. Sjellja e vrazhdë ndaj babait, ndërsa mirësjellja ndaj shokut.* 


*40. Ngritja e zërave në xhami.* 

*
41. Prijësi i një populli të jetë më i mjeruari , ndërsa më i prishuri në mesin e tyre të jetë me autoritet.* 


*42.Respektimi i njeriut për shkak të frikës nga e keqja e tij, e jo për shkak të meritës dhe fisnikërisë së tij.* =>Hadith- Muhamedi s.a.v.s. thotë: "Kur profiti të ndryshojë, besimi të humbë , zekati sikur dënim, kur njeriu ti nënshtrohet gruas së tij, ndersa i ashper ndaj babait të tij , kur të ngriten zërat në xhami dhe prijësi i popullit të jetë më i mjerueshmi, dhe më autoritativi të jetë më i prishuri, kur njeriu respektohet për shkak të frikës nga e keqja e tij, kur të pihen pije alkoolike dhe kur të veshet mëndafshi, kur të porositen këngëtare dhe instrumenete muzikore, dhe kur të fundit e këtij umeti t;i mallkojnë ata të mëparshmit.Atëherë njerëzit le të presin një erë te kuqe , deformime ose poshtërime, ngjarje të cilat do të pasojnë njëra tjetrën, ashtu siç mbërthehet ajo që është e varguar në varg kur ajo të ndërpritet".


*43. Policia e kohës se fundit e cila rrah dhe keqtrajton qytetaret.* => Hadith-Muhammedi s.a.v.s. thotë: " Do te ketë në kohen e fundit njerëz që me vete mbajnë kamxhikë të ngjajshem me bishtin e lopes, dalin ata në hidhërimin e All-llahut (ndaj tyre)."


*
44. Epërsi do ti jepet njeriut në prirjen e namazit për shkak të zërit të mirë qoftë ai më pak i ditur dhe më pak i vlefshëm në mesin e njerëzve prezent.* 

*

45. Blerjen e pozitës, pra ardhjen në pozitë nëpërmjet ryshfetit.* 


*46. Derdhja e madhe gjakut*. =>Hadith- Muhamedi s.a.v.s. thotë: "Ngutuni për vepra të mira para se të ndodhin gjashtë gjëra sundimi i të marrëve , policia e shumtë, shitja e pushtetit , derdhja shumë e lehtë e gjakut , nderprerja e lidhjeve farefisnore dhe turma e të rinjëve të cilët nga këndimi i Kuranit do të mbajn koncerte .Do të zgjedhet njëri prej tyre i cili do tu këdojnë melodikisht pa marrë parasysh që më së dobëti njeh rregullat e fikhut".


*47. Gruaja të marrë pjesë bashkë me burrin e saj në punët e tregtisë.* =>Hadith- Muhamedi s.a.v.s. thotë: "Para Kijametit njerëzit do të përshendesin me selam vetëm ata që i njohin , do të përhapet tregtia dhe gruaja do të marrë pjesë në tregti me burrin e saj.


*48. Shumësia e shkrimit dhe përhapja e tij .* 


*49. Femija është i pamëshirshëm. 


50. Shiu te jetë i nxehtë. 


51. Kërkimi i diturisë jo për shkak të fesë, por për të fituar pozitë apo pasuri.* 


*52. Paraqitja e automobilëve*. =>Hadith- Kjo është diçka shumë e mahnitshme për të cilën na ka lajmëruar  Muhamedi s.a.v.s. ku ka thënë: "Para fundit të jetës së umetit tim, do të këtë njerëz të cilët do të voziten ne ulëse komode ngjashëm me ato të shtepisë. Do te vijnë ashtu para derës së xhamisë,ndersa gratë do ti kenë të zhveshura .


*53. Paraqitja e luksit dhe jetës komode në mesin e muslimanëve* . =>Hadith- Muhamedi s.a.v.s. thotë: "Kur umeti im të mburret dhe kur tu shërbejn bijtë e mbretërve persianë dhe bizantinë , e keqja do të sundojë mbi ta të cilët janë të mirë .


*54. Do të ngritet mashtrimi, ndersa ndershmëria do të nënqmohet* . =>Koment- Në të vërtetë , do të respektohen e nderohen mëkatarët ,ndërsa nënçmohen njerëzit bujarë.


*55. Do ti thuhet njeriut "Sa kokëfortë qe je, i dërmuar dhe mendjelehtë!* =>Koment- Në zemrën e tij nuk do të ketë një thërrmi imani.


*56. Të dëshiruarit e vdekjes për shkak të sprovave të medha*. =>Hadith- Muhamedi s.a.v.s. thotë: "Nuk do të vijë Kijameti derisa njëriu nuk kalon përskaj varrit të njeriut tjëtër duke thënë : Sikur të isha në vendin e tij!".


*57. Bllokada apo sanksionet e vendosura Irakut , te cilit do ti pamundësohet ushqimi dhe ndihma.* 


*58. Bllokada e Shamit (Palestina , Jordani ,Siria)* =>Koment- Po ashtu do tu pamundësohet ushqimi dhe ndihma .Këto dy shenjat e përmëndura më lartë janë gjërat më interesante për të cilat na ka paralajmruar Muhamedi.a.s. ndërsa do të ndodhin para fundit të ekzistimit të kësaj bote. Bllokada e Irakut, pastaj e Palestinës vërtetojn fjalet e Muhamedit s.a.v.s. =>Hadith- Muhamedi s.a.v.s. thotë: " Do të vij koha kur banorët e Irakut nuk do të mund të mbërrijnë as te malli e as të paraja ," "Prej nga kështu ?"-Pyetëm. Ai na u përgjigj: "Nga të huajt joarabë të cilët do ta bëjnë këtë!" Pastaj tha "Do te vij koha kur banorët e Shamit nuk do të mund të mbërrijnë as te paratë e as te malli." "Prej nga keshtu"?" pyetëm? Pejgamberi tha : "Nga bizantinasit" .


*59. Vdekja e Muhamedit.s.a.v.s.* 


*60. Qlirimi i Kudsit.* =>Koment- Kjo ka ndodhë gjatë halifatit te Omerit.r.a. dhe do të ndodh prapë



*61. Vdekja masovike nga epidemia e murtajës dhe prej semundjeve tjera ngjitëse.* =>Koment- Sikur epidemia e mortajes gjatë kohës se halifatit te Omerit.r.a. në vendin Amvas dhe gjatë luftrave botërore.Vdekja nga epidemit e ndryshme d.m.th që edhe sot jan prezente siq e dim te gjithë.


*62. Paraqitja e qmimeve të larta* . =>Koment- Njeriut në vend që ti jepen 100 i jepen 300 euro p.sh. ndersa ai mbetet i pakënaqur .


*63. Turbullira e cila do të hyjë në çdo shtëpi arabe dhe jo arabe* . =>Siç është televizioni dhe instrumentet muzikore .


*64. Armëpushimi dhe marrëveshja që do të vendoset ndërmjet nesh dhe bizantineve (Evropa dhe Amerika).* =>Koment-Kjo është shenja e fundit e vogël sepse do të paraqitet menjëherë pas betejës së dunit të përgjakshme . 


=>Es Selamu Alejkum Ue Rahmetullahi Ue Beraketuhu<=



Marrë nga Librat:
1.FUNDI I BOTËS ARDHJA E IMAM MEHDIUT - Autor "EMIN MUHAMED XHEMALUDIN" 
2.SHENJAT E KIJAMETIT DHE PARALAJMËRIMET PROFETIKE - Autor "OSMAN ABAZI" 


Përgaditen:
Berat Shatri & Besa Haxhiu - Skenderaj-Kosovë

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Pjesa e tretë
> 
> Shenjat e vogëla të kijametit
> 
> Shenjat e vogëla të kijametit që i kanë përmendur dijetarët janë shumë, ndërsa unë këtu kamë përmendur ato shenja që janë vërtetuar me sunnet se janë; nga shenjat e vogëla dhe kam lënë ato shenja që nuk janë të vërtetuara në sunnet -këtë e kam bërë mbrenda kufijve të diturisë sime të shkurtër- pasiqë kam bër një shikim rreth atyre haditheve dhe jamë njoftuar me fjalën e dijetarëve që ka të bëjë me saktësinë apo dobësin e atyre haditheve, ndoshta ka edhe shenja tjera të vërtetuara e që unë nuk kam lexuar për to ndonjë hadith të sakët.
> 
> Këto shenja i kam përmendur pa rradhitje, ngase nuk kam lexuar ndonjë hadith apo hadithe që tregojnë rradhitjen e tyre, ashtuqë sëpari kam përmendur shenjat për të cilat thonë dijetarët se janë paraqitur dhe kanë kaluar, pastaj kamë qenë i kujdesshëm në përmendje e shenjave tjera dhe i kamë dhënë përparësi shenjave që vet ngjarjet japin të kuptojmë përparësin e atyre shenjave, si për shembull: “Paraqitja e fitneve” është para ngritjes së diturisë, ngase fitnet janë paraqitur në kohën e sahabëve, mandej kam përmendur luftën kundër Romakve para çlirimit të Istambollit, sepse hadithi ka ardhë në këtë formë dhe kamë përmendur çlirimin e Istambollit para luftës me qifutët, e që do të ndodhë në kohën e Isaut a.s, pasi që çlirimi i Istambollit do të jetë para paraqitjes së degjallit, ndërsa zbritja e Isaut a.s. do të jetë pas paraqitjes së Degjallit, e kështu me radhë……
> 
> Disa shenja mbeten të përmenden në fund, ngase nuk paraqiten vetëm pas shenjave të mëdha, siç janë rrënimi i Qabes nga dora e Habeshve dhe paraqitja e erës që do ti merrë shpirtërat e besimtarëve.
> ...


Po përmendi më të shkretën se na plase. Pse po vërdallisesh sa poshtë- përpjetë: po them, dua të them, po shihen, ndoshta do të shihen, na plase me këtë përrallë monotone që kaherë i ka dalë boja.

DHE KJO QË THUA NË FUND: "Garimi i barinjëve në ndërtimin e pallatëve, shtimi i pasurisë dhe pesëdhjet gra që do të kenë një kujdestar, nuk don të thotë se janë edhe të ndaluara, por janë shenja të kijametit dhe në këto shenja nuk kushtëzohet diç e tillë. Prandaj mundet të jenë nga të mirat, të këqiat, të lejuarat, të ndaluarat, të obliguarat dhe nga të tjerat, e që Allahu e din më së miri.
" Shih deri ku beson injoranca. Sipas teje njeriu gjithë jetën duhet të bëjë jetë qeni!

----------


## projekti21_dk

Pa shih, injorantët e lexojnë tinëz, por asnjëri nuk goxon të deklarohet, se i beson plotësisht kësaj përralle!

----------


## strange

Nuk guxojn? Kërcenim ke ky?

----------

